# Salt fork flat heads



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone been up there this year yet ? Also where is the ranger station located. Any help would be much appreciated!! Thank you all in advance


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I fished salt fork last weekend for flats with my brother and we had no luck. But we were also fishing from shore since I'm still working on some upgrades on the boat. And I'm not super familiar with salt fork, I've only fished there 3 or 4 times but from what I could make from what I've been told from other cat guys the ranger station is towards the NE corner of the lake.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I was out last night from 6-4. It was 60 degrees when we got there the bite was good from 7 till about 9. The temp dropped 30 degrees by time we left. That type temp drop + the cold temps we have had this past week has that water really cold and I believe that's what is causing the big cats not to feed this week. Hoping for some warm nights. Salt fork is going to be my home for the summer.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm at Salt Fork anybody else down here tonight ?


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

How did you do? I fished Knox last night with zero results.. Im hoping to hit the banks at Salt Fork later this month myself..


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I fished from 7-4 and only caught 1 medium sized channel. It's still early, these flatheads really take patience !


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree on patience, I hate to think of the hours I logged on the bank to land the 2 flatheads I caught last year.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree I am a big bow hunter and the hours you spend in the stand just for that one opportunity. That's what has attracted me to flatheads. Anyone can catch catfish but to not only catch a flathead but catch large ones on a consistent basis is truly an art.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

i was out there friday night fro, 8pm-2 am no luck but did cast net a ton of shad, they were all over the bank in the thousands , my buddy got a 5lb channel that morning, but i didnt have any luck, fished with cut shad live shad liver blue gill worms, tight lined and bobbers , buddy tried floating a frog, and nothing, not sure what the deal is


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome to big Catfishing I guess lol. But when you get a solid hook it's worth the hours and hours we spend waiting.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

We fished with live bluegill and goldfish


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah imI'm hoping it will be worth it in the end, been trying for two years now for a flat head and have yet to catch one


----------

